# Hornchurch cycle club



## Spenno40 (9 Mar 2016)

Looking to try a cycling club for the first time?

Never ridden in a group before?

Our April intro rides are open

Come and join some of our members to take you through our club rides and provide you with some more information about the club and of course join us for a coffee after the club ride for a chat and meet other members.

We started the club in April 2014 and now have over 110 members so please contact us for further information.

Find us on Facebook, Twitter -@HXCycleClub
www.hornchurchcycle.club


memberships@hornchurchcc.com


----------



## mr_cellophane (14 Mar 2016)

I promise that the next Sunday I am up before 7:30 I will join you for a ride.


----------

